# Wood Duck Bands... Where were they banded and where did you kill them?



## NMH5050 (Jan 11, 2021)

We shot two this weekend that had bands in Alabama. One was from Michigan and the other from Illinois. Anyone else get any that migrated this far?


----------



## catch22 (Jan 11, 2021)

my dad tells the story of when he killed a double (male and female) together near Tallahassee, FL.....back in the early 80s.  They were both banded...he killed them in December ..and had been banded together in South Carolina 3 months before he killed them

so they stayed together for 3 months and made the journey south together


----------



## AlBirdy (Jan 11, 2021)

They probably hooked up in Myrtle Beach and were headed South to Daytona.


----------



## tad1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Years ago I killed one bandit in Ohio killed on Lake Oconee


----------



## hotamighty (Jan 13, 2021)

I killed a drake wood duck in December of 09 in Cook County, ga. He was banded in Quebec Canada in August of 09. He had migrated that far in just 4 months! 
My other banded one was also a drake wood duck. He was banded in savanna south Carolina in 09 and I killed him in Berrien county ga in January of 2011.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 13, 2021)

I shot one early December. It was banded two years ago in the same county I shot it in.


----------



## backwater labs (Jan 13, 2021)

Hunted with a friend about 15 yrs ago. He shot 1 that was banded in Fergus Falls, Mn. Killed in Newton Co. 2 months later.


----------



## fatback (Jan 13, 2021)

I killed a banded wood duck about 22-23 years ago in Brooks Co. It had been banded in Ontario, Canada 2 years before that.


----------



## Evergreen (Jan 14, 2021)

Banded Wayne co Michigan 8-24-15 and i killed it on 12-12-15 in lowndes co ga.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 15, 2021)

I killed a banded woodie in 2016 that was banded 9/11/15 in Davie County, NC. Unfortunately I lost the band. Wish I could get a replica or something.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 17, 2021)

bnew17 said:


> I killed a banded woodie in 2016 that was banded 9/11/15 in Davie County, NC. Unfortunately I lost the band. Wish I could get a replica or something.


You can if you have the certificate. This company is who makes the bird bands for Fish and Wildlife and will make replicas.https://www.nationalband.com/replica-bands/


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 17, 2021)

rnelson5 said:


> You can if you have the certificate. This company is who makes the bird bands for Fish and Wildlife and will make replicas.https://www.nationalband.com/replica-bands/



Thanks for the heads up. It’s going to be hard to pull the trigger on a $50 band. Thats robbery!!!


----------



## BaitsandBullets (Jan 18, 2021)

I've hunted waterfowl for 43 years and killed tons of birds in IL, MO, AR, NC, SC, AL, GA, and FL but I have never shot a banded duck!  
However, I have mounted several banded birds for customers. One of my clients has even shot several banded birds himself, but he hunts near a place that bands birds in FL. Is he lucky or good? . Lucky!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jan 19, 2021)

Shot a hen wood duck this weekend in South Ga that was banded in Glenn Haven, New York in August of last year.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Feb 18, 2021)

Killed a drake 1-20-21 in a swamp in Macon County, Alabama that was banded September of 2017 in Wisconsin. Also, another friend killed a Hen 2 years ago in the same swamp that was banded in Saskatchewan.


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 18, 2021)

Killed a banded woodie on Christmas Eve, 2010.  Ogeechee River, Effingham County.  Banded 5 years and 4months prior in Cherokee County, NC.


----------



## Daryl Kirby (Feb 19, 2021)

I've killed two banded woodies in Morgan County over the years. One was banded nearby at BF Grant WMA, and the other was banded in South Carolina, interestingly by a biologist who was a former GA WRD guy, Haven Barnhill.


----------



## BBond (Feb 19, 2021)

Daryl Kirby said:


> I've killed two banded woodies in Morgan County over the years. One was banded nearby at BF Grant WMA, and the other was banded in South Carolina, interestingly by a biologist who was a former GA WRD guy, Haven Barnhill.



I can tell you who banded the BFG duck too. Not me though

Only banded woodie I've ever killed was on the same Area that I happened to of banded the bird about 4 months prior.  Go figure the duck never left.  Was hoping for an old band or a faraway state.


----------



## Domestic Sasquach (Mar 30, 2021)

My son killed the oldest I've ever heard of this year on the last youth day.  Black River Swamp South Carolina and killed a Wood Duck Drake that had been banded thirteen years earlier in Massachusetts


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 30, 2021)

I've killed several banded woodies.  The furthest was banded in Minnesota.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Apr 10, 2021)

I killed a banded woodie in Oglethorpe County in 98 that was banded in Iowa.


----------

